# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Μετατραυματικό στρες.

## davidh

Εχω περάσει πολύ άσχημα για πολλά χρόνια κυρίως όταν βγαίνω έξω και όποτε βγαίνω νιώθω λες και υποτροπιαζω. Νιώθω πολύ άσχημα μέσα μου, αρχίζουν οι φωνές, νιώθω ότι απειλουμε, όλοι με κοιτάνε κτλ.. σκατα δλδ η έξοδος. Διάβασα πρόσφατα για το μετατραυματικό στρες και ταιριάζει στα συμπτώματα μου. 

Υπάρχουν φάρμακα γι'αυτό; Έχει κανείς εμπειρία;

----------


## pavlosla

βασικα συνεχισε να κανεις οτι σε αγχωνει και σε διαταρασει και με την εμπειρια και τριβη σταδιακα θα αρχισει να σου περναει

----------


## davidh

> βασικα συνεχισε να κανεις οτι σε αγχωνει και σε διαταρασει και με την εμπειρια και τριβη σταδιακα θα αρχισει να σου περναει


Βασικα αυτο εκανα για πολλα χρονια και ολοι με λενε τρελο στην πολη μου. Τωρα τελευταια εκοψα την εξοδο την νυχτα για 2 χρονια και "ηρεμησα", μονο σπιτι και ενα καφε στο μικελ το μεσημερι χωρις πολυ κοσμο.
Το σαββατο βγηκα ξανα μετα απο τοσο καιρο βραδυ και ολα επανηλθαν.. πολυ πονος στην ψυχη..

----------

